# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Select All parameter not transferring to another ssrs report (jump to report)

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using SSRS 2005 I have three parameters 1st is "Month" 2nd is "Year" and the 3rd is "CompanyID".  CompanyID has 5 different companies: NNA, NTB, NGB, NBA, NSS  when I run the report the report comes out fine by company or when I press the Select All.  Within the detail field I can click to different report (jump to report) it works fine providing  I select one company I get the correct amount, but when I Select All companies I am only getting one company, which is not giving me the total amount from all companies.  The detail report has the same three parameters.  I just not getting the CompanyID parameters correct when I click on Select All.  Can someone tell me what can I do to get the detail report having all the CompanyID and I want to print out all the companies on the report.  I just getting one company when I click on the Select All.  I would really appreciate someone helping me here.  Thank you in advance.

----------

